# medallion = μεγάλο μετάλλιο | στρογγυλό ανάγλυφο τοίχου | διακοσμητικό τοίχου



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2008)

Ας κάνω σεφτέ και στις ερωτήσεις :) 
Η συγκεκριμένη έννοια που ψάχνω είναι αυτά τα στρογγυλά διακοσμητικά που μπαίνουν στους τοίχους και χαρακτηρίζουν περιόδους όπως η μπαρόκ. 

Πώς τα λέμε; Μενταγιόν; Ροζέτες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Το μοναδικό που έχω βρει είναι «(μεταλλικό) διακοσμητικό τοίχου» (ενώ πουθενά δεν βρήκα κάτι παντρεμένο με το φερ φορζέ). Και το θεωρώ φυσικό γιατί και το _μενταγιόν_ και η _ροζέτα_ δεν δημιουργούν τις πολύ διαφορετικές εικόνες που βλέπει κανείς εδώ.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Αν πάλι θέλεις να περιγράψεις με μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια αυτό που λες (βλέπω στο Penguin-Hellenews τη φλύαρη περιγραφή «ευμέγεθες στρογγυλόν ή ωοειδές διακοσμητικόν στοιχείον») θα μπορούσες να πεις «ανάγλυφο τοίχου».


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2008)

Νομίζω πως μπορείς να το πεις _μεταλλικό διακοσμητικό ρόδακα_ για να υπάρχει και η έννοια του κυκλικού στοιχείου. Το μενταγιόν σίγουρα θυμίζει κόσμημα του λαιμού και η ροζέτα -εμένα τουλάχιστον- μου θυμίζει τα γύψινα γύρω από τα κρεμαστά φώτα στο ταβάνι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2008)

Βασικά, η περιγραφή αφορά τις ροζέτες (;) που υπάρχουν σε ένα σταθμό μετρό στη Μόσχα και αναφέρεται ότι είναι ανάγλυφες. Σκέφτομαι να το σφάξω τελικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Άσ' το να το σφάξεις το Πάσχα. Γιατί να μη βάλεις *ανάγλυφοι ρόδακες*; (Αν είναι ανάγλυφοι ρόδακες.)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2008)

Είναι κάτι τέτοιο;




Αυτό, είναι ρόδακας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2008)

Όχι, δεν είναι ρόδακες. Είναι στρογγυλά διακοσμητικά στους τοίχους που (τα οποία! τα οποία!) απεικονίζουν φιγούρες ανθρώπων.

Θα το σφάξω! Θα το σφάξω!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Δείτε όμως και αυτή τη σελίδα. Το medallion δεν έχει απαραίτητα ρόδακα σαν «περιεχόμενο».

Το OED γράφει στο medallion κάτω από το 1. (μεγάλου μεγέθους) μετάλλιο.

2. Anything resembling this; applied to various objects resembling a large medal, in decorative work, as a tablet or panel usually of an oval or circular shape, bearing objects or figures in relief; a portrait; also a decorative design resembling a panel or tablet, as in a carpet, a window, or title-page of a book, etc.

ΟΚ, με πρόλαβε η palavra. Το «όμως» πήγαινε στην Elsa.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δείτε όμως και αυτή τη σελίδα. Το medallion δεν έχει απαραίτητα ρόδακα σαν «περιεχόμενο».
> [/COLOR]



Όχι, δεν έχει. Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, έχει ανάγλυφες φιγούρες. Να βάλω «μετάλλιο»; 

Αχ, συγγνώμη, Νίκελ, δεν είδα το έντιτ. Αν θέλεις, σβήσε το παρόν.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2008)

Α, ναι, αυτά είναι μεγάλου μεγέθους μετάλλια. Καμιά σχέση με ρόδακες.


----------

